# Barracuda (7200.12) not recognized in BIOS. HDD doesn't spin up.



## z3rO (Jan 9, 2015)

Device - 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 
Model - ST3500418AS
P/N - 9SL142-300

It isn't getting recognized by the BIOS. It doesn't spin at all. So I was removed the PCB to check for burn signs. I didn't find any burn marks but underside of the PCB had some sort of fungus growing on them. What should I use to clean the PCB? And how should I do it?

*i.imgur.com/Fc5gdzt.jpg

It was left unused for a month and it worked fine before that. I remember that I couldn't shut down my PC properly when I used it last time due to a power failure. After power failure I didn't bother checking it. I booted it up only after a month when I had to copy some old data.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

Which PSU are you using? How old is it? Tried using an alternate HDD?


----------



## z3rO (Jan 9, 2015)

*The PC works normally with another HDD.* Its a fairly old pre-configured PC (Compaq Presario SR1930IL) and IIRC the PSU is made by HP. I'm not at home so can't tell the exact model.

Everything else is normal in that PC. The fault lies within the HDD and more specifically the PCB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah seems that way. The fungus growth looks pretty bad too(I guess the HDD was in a somewhat moist environment).


----------



## z3rO (Jan 9, 2015)

Rainy season  

Anyways, what should I use to clean it?


----------



## patkim (Jan 9, 2015)

using a light soft brush, gently try to remove the deposits. then spray a PCB cleaning liquid  to remove any residue.
check with some hardware shops /online  if they stock PCB cleaners. Its some kind of alcohol based liquid that helps dissolves the dust and deposits and it evaporates fast.


----------

